# OMG what a FANTASTIC horse...!



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

That was absolutely the most amazing thing I've seen! Both horse and rider! Like you I saw that with chill bumps all over my body! He seems to really enjoy his job and his darn good at it!


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh wow! I WANT that horse!!


----------



## horsecrazy29 (Jan 14, 2008)

Hmm that link brings me to tons of videos but see no horse.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

It said it got removed because it had violations  I want to see it now.....


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

The link is working for me. Video is still there.

That horse is amazing. I have seen that video a lot, but I love to watch it. There are more videos of him training somewhere on youtube as well.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

hmmm, now the video is there........ what an amazing pair.... all I can say is that that takes team work..... and :shock: wow.... the horse seems to enjoy his job too


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

the link isnt working for me 

i also moved this to horse videos cause i think it fits better there


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

yeah, link isnt working for me either.. i wanna see it


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

so much build up I want to see...What are the taggs? Or whats the tittle?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

The poster of the video violated the rules and the video was banned.


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

cant see it... removed due to violation

maybe you could post the link W/ the title of the video? so then everyone (hopefully) could watch it?


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Awwww Mannnnnnnnn..... I wanna see it too...especially since its been removed :twisted:


----------

